
Venus of Brassempouy – Oldest known realistic depiction of a human face - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-venus-of-brassempouy
======
emayljames
To think that the birth of Jesus was 2018 years ago, and just how long ago
that was; this venus head is 10x that figure!.

